# Be careful when helping others



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Watched a dual axle filled with stone plow through a work zone going around 55 mph today. Make a long story short, after busting out the windshield to check on a driver, fuel everywhere(thank God it was diesel) I assessed his condition and kept him calm, he tells me he has Hep C. Thanks for the training we get at work and thanks for his honesty, but still didn't have a full face shield. Be careful out there. You never know what you are going to run into and I guess everyone needs to decide what to do for yourself in a bad situation


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Be glad he was honest.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Good heads up HC. We get lax sometimes


----------

